# Can i put multiple colors on one screen?



## makoto (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi I was wondering if it is possible to put multiple colors on one screen and then try to blend them together to get a "tie-dye" effect. It would be similar to a split fountain except you would just put the colors anywhere on the screen. Please, if anyone has done this before; does it come out good?
Thanks!
-Gregg


----------



## bheejay (Nov 24, 2010)

makoto said:


> Hi I was wondering if it is possible to put multiple colors on one screen and then try to blend them together to get a "tie-dye" effect. It would be similar to a split fountain except you would just put the colors anywhere on the screen. Please, if anyone has done this before; does it come out good?
> Thanks!
> -Gregg


Yes I think it's possible. Check this guy's videos. I remember watching this guy has 4 colors or 3 I think on his screen. https://www.youtube.com/user/activate43/videos Hope this helps


----------



## ejnrby (Oct 20, 2014)

You'll end up getting a grey or a brown after a few shirts though, because the ink is going to mix as you flood and print. You'll probably have luck for up to five, maybe ten, shirts.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

It wastes a lot of ink too, and no two shirts will come out the same. I try and discourage customers from this and if they really want it, I charge quite a bit for it because of the ink waste and constantly having to clean the screen.


----------



## oasis1 (Jun 16, 2009)

With a little patience and attention to detail you can have great success at this.
Put small amounts of ink down that you want to blend together, I don't go over three colors and try to find inks that when blended together have a nice color mix. Remember it is always easier to add ink than to take it out.
Be careful after you print your image to not let ink off the squeegee drop into your image area.
It is a little time consuming so you do want to charge a little more for this process. Remember time is money.
Another thing to keep in mind is the garment color.
Light color garments tend to work better as you do not want to print flash print this type of print as no two prints will look the same. You may want to wipe your squeegee after a few prints so you don't get an ink build up on there as that will affect your blend as well.
I have been doing this type of printing since the mid 80's and have had a lot of success at it.
Give it a try on some cast off shirts and see what it looks like.
Good luck!!!!


----------



## RedSword Ts (Dec 18, 2014)

We would often do it for 4 or 5 shirts at the end of s run for I shop I used to work at. They sold quick.


----------

